# Need Tools(parts) For Atlas 10"



## Jerry Benjamin (Mar 15, 2016)

Just acquired a 10" Atlas Lathe TH48  and in need of a few misc parts. A rocker for the tool post, a tool post wrench, and a crank for the cross slide.  Does anyone have a suggestion for a place to find these pieces for a reasonable price?


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 15, 2016)

Joel at littlemachineshop.com had some rockers last year.  Don't know if he still does or not.  He might also have the crank or wrench.

The wrench is a single-ended 8-point 3/8" square wrench.  Also fits the carriage lock and the compound swivel locks.  Probably made by Armstrong and a couple of others.

FWIW, adding the phrase "at a reasonable price" to a request for a widget is apt to cause some people who might have the widget on hand to ignore the request.  Reason is that in most cases it means "1940's era prices".  I.e., dirt cheap in today's dollars.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 15, 2016)

Also, I got to your post from the Alerts function and didn't initially notice that it was in the Site Help forum, which isn't for this sort of thing.  I am going to move it to the Atlas-Craftsman forum.


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2016)

I seem to remember that Tooltrip had some cheap rockers but there metalworking site is down for maintenance. http://tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/index.htm 

Grizzly also sells new Lantern tool posts. http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2016/main/689?p=689


----------



## Mondo (Mar 15, 2016)

Atlas Lathe Tool Post with rocker, washer, T nut and 8-point wrench, A complete kit. One-stop shopping!
Ebay Item # 162005275242

IMHO seller is asking a fair price considering it is a complete kit.
I have no connection with the seller other than I have bought from him a number of times and have never been disappointed.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Jerry Benjamin (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for your replies.  I will check on those sites mentioned. I must say that asking about a reasonable price seems quite reasonable to me I refuse to pay $35 for a rocker.
Thanks to Robert for putting the post in the right place.


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2016)

It wouldn't be that hard to make a rocker.  You can also us large washers or spacers under the tool bits or tool holders to put them on center.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't disagree with your $35 comment.  But you aren't too likely to find one for the 25 cents that it cost around 1935, either.  And in my experience over the past half century, "reasonable price" is far more likely to mean the latter than the former.


----------



## schor (Mar 16, 2016)

You could consider changing out the lantern toolpost for a quick change toolpost. Sure it will cost you more than $35 but it makes life so much easier.


----------



## Jerry Benjamin (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the comments and suggestions. I took the advice of Rob and made a rocker. To my suprise it only took about an hour to fabricate and it works great.


----------

